# How early can a Nigerian Dwarf doeling breed?



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I have been letting my doling play with my buckling. She is 8 weeks old almost and he is a little over 8 weeks old. Today there was a lot of butt sniffing going on, so I separated them. I thought that she would be too young to worry about a breeding, but I'm not sure. Can she breed now, or can I let them hang out together? I definitely don't want her bred at this age!!

Thanks!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Goats can get bred when they are eight weeks old. In fact, someone here had a doeling get bred when she was only ONE month old! And bucklings have been known to breed their own mothers when they were only eight weeks old. So it would be best to keep them apart from now on, unless you wether the buckling.

Kathleen


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

EEEKK!!!! Thanks! They are separated!:thumb:


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sure am glad we clamped off Cabrito when he was very little!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Typically Niggies don't show a first heat until they are 6-7 months old. But I certainly wouldn't want to take a chance on one being an exception to that rule.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm sure it's rare for doe kids to get bred that young, but it can and does happen. I can't remember who it was, but a member here had a doe kid, full term, when she was only six months old, so she had to have been bred at one month. And several people have had doe kids get pregnant when they were two months old. If you know it happened you can lute them, but if you don't know about it, you could have serious problems when the baby gets to kidding time. It's best to be safe.

Kathleen


----------

